
Show HN: Crowdsourced guide to staying safe during Covid-19 Outbreak - aswinmohanme
https://www.coronasafe.in/
======
bodhish
Stay safe from COVID - 19
[https://www.coronasafe.in/](https://www.coronasafe.in/)

Looking for some contributors,

Need help with translation. localizing the content could help many more
people.

[https://www.coronasafe.in/contribute](https://www.coronasafe.in/contribute)

[https://github.com/coronasafe/coronasafe.in/issues](https://github.com/coronasafe/coronasafe.in/issues)

------
darthvarghese
Great work. Much appreciated, having all the fake news spreading regarding the
outbreak.

------
vigneshhari
Cool Concept. Looking forward to working with you folks

------
chandy95
Looks interesting. Nice initiative people!

------
bodhish
Looks interesting, How can we contribute?

~~~
aswinmohanme
[https://www.coronasafe.in/contribute](https://www.coronasafe.in/contribute)

